
Ask HN: Do you know any reliable and unbiased news site? - pawanpe
Fed up with biased and fake news with all the big news channel, big online sites including google. I want to know if there are any news sites&#x2F;channels that present then as is (and definitely donot want their opinion)
======
TheAsprngHacker
I think that all sources have biases, whether intentional or otherwise. You
mention "big news channel" as an example of "fake news;" alternative news
outlets can also be biased, but IMO the opinions can actually be a benefit so
that you understand viewpoints not expressed in the establishment. On a
related not, you could also read different (mainstream) news outlets from
across the aisle and compare the different presentations of information.

That being said, I think that Reuters a lot less biased than a lot of other
mainstream media. Although I couldn't find a source when a glimpsed at the
Reuters news site, Wikipedia claims that Reuters has a "value-neutral"
language policy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuters#Policy_of_objective_la...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuters#Policy_of_objective_language)

